# Looking to buy a new tv.



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new 1080p tv. I dont know to much about all the different factors to look at in buying a new tv so it thought the pros could help me out.

Price Range $650-$750, preferably $700
Size-around 32"+

I mainly want the tv to be good for playing the 360 on.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889005067


The glory of 1080p is kinda lost on anything below 42".


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

How about this one http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0665000FS10117351&logon=&langid=EN&dm=DEBUG# Its cheap and its 1080p. Im not looking for nothing fancy so i think that this is perfect for me


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

See if you can find some reviews for the Dynex. Keep in mind, it's not exactly top tier brand.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

I bought a Panasonic 42" 720p plasma for $700. I doubt the difference between 720P and 1080P would be worth the extra money... The 1080P version is $900. There are other things to look for in a TV than just resolution - I'd consider a 720P Panasonic better than a 1080P Insignia or Dynex off-brand. My family's 106" projector is only 720P, but it is still enjoyable to watch. Consider also that most source material is only 720P, aside from blu-ray players.


----------



## murshizzle (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree with Rousseau. Not to mention xbox has zero games that display in true 1080p. The PS3 only has a few. The only content thats 1080p is blu ray and some movie streaming off xbox live. However, with your budget to get 1080p you are getting a smaller tv screen size, and since 1080p can not be noticed on anything below 42" its not worth the extra money. I highly recommend LG LCD IF you have surround sound. They offer great bang for your buck and come with 2 yr warranties. GOOD LUCK
OH any my main reason for replying. STAY AWAY FROM DYNEX... They are future shop's version of Wal-marts VALU BRAND...


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I would recommend you to go for samsung 32" 720p agree with murshizzle that the 1080p would not be noticeable in below 42".


----------

